# Osha compliance for residential repairs



## Mikec46 (Aug 27, 2019)

Hi there,
How does everyone handle osha compliance (fall protection) on a residential repair?
Seem ridiculous to set an anchor point at the ridge, then harness up, to replace a vent boot. The set up takes as long as, and as dangerous as the repair.
Thanks


----------



## Jasonborne852 (Oct 31, 2019)

*You know whats funny..*

Mike, it depends on how long the task takes, where the job is located, and what kind of pitch your working on, and if its worth the consequences of being caught.. 

Why would the job be considered done only after you installed a vent, is the whole roof finished after the vent is installed?.. that doesn't seem right.. usually you would still have some shingling to do.

Do the fall prevention set-up before anything else.. and than finish everything else...


----------

